# Good Morning Brethrens and Sisters Great Day to be a Mason



## acjohnson53 (Jan 11, 2016)

Good Day Brethrens and Sisters it is a glorious day to be a Master Mason, I was given two gifts this morning, my eyes. and I thanked God for giving this Day.


----------

